# WinCC Webseite integrieren



## fanta (27 November 2008)

Ist es möglich in WinCC per script ein fenster aufpoppen zu lassen welches Zugriff auf eine Webseite hat? Hab schon gehört das das mit irgendwelchen activex controls gehen soll, hab da jedoch nichts brauchbares gefunden..

Natürlich müsste es so abgesichert sein das der Nutzer keine Möglichkeit hat irgendwelche anderen seiten
aufrufen zu können, bzw über irgendwelche Umwege die Visualisierung zu verlassen.


----------



## ich988 (27 November 2008)

Hi,
kenne WinCC nicht nur WinCC flex. Aber WinCC soll ja mehr können 
Bei WinCCflex 2007 z.B. kann man einfach unter erweiterte Objekte einen HTML-Browser auf ein Bild setzen.
Die Adresse dieser Browserseite kann man ganz einfach festlegen.
Den Browser kannst du dann in eine andere Ebene verfrachten und diese dann mit deinem Skript aufpoppen lassen


----------



## fanta (1 Dezember 2008)

hmm, leider gibt es sowas in wincc nicht, bin auch immer noch nicht weitergekommen in der sache.


----------



## Ralle (1 Dezember 2008)

Versuch es mal unter "Smart-Objekte/Control". Es gibt dann da auch ein Control "Web-Browser". Allerdings kann man da fast nichts eintragen, vielleicht ist es per Script ansprechbar. Früher hatte MS dafür ein Control, daß mit dem iExplorer mitkam. Allerdings kann ich das im Moment (ie6) auf meinem Laptop auch nicht vernünftig ansprechen (mit Delphi7).  Könnte auch daran liegen, daß MS die Schnittstelle geändert hat. Aber auch WinCC ist ja sehr kapriziös, was die ActiveX-Controls angeht. Einfach mal testen. Wenn es per Script gehten sollte, würden mich dahingehende Ergebnisse auch mal interessieren.


----------



## fanta (2 Dezember 2008)

das kann ich bei mir irgendwie nicht laden... ich denke ich stelle mal einen service request dazu.. werde dann berichten wie es funktioniert!


----------



## fanta (2 Dezember 2008)

habs jetzt gefunden, damit komme ich erstmal aus

"Sie finden das Control im Graphics Designer in der Objektpalette --> Lasche Controls. Machen Sie hier einen Rechtsklick -> Hinzufügen/Entfernen und scrollen Sie in der Liste ganz nach unten. Sie sollten das Control WinCC_WB.WinCCWebBrowser finden. Setzen Sie davor den Harken und bestätigen Sie mit OK. Nun können Sie das Control in der Controlliste auswählen und in der Runtime verwenden."

In dem Control kann man einstellen welche Adresse beim start ausgeführt wird, weiterhin lässt sich sperren das man eine beliebige Adresse eingeben kann. Ein und ausgeblendet wird es nun durch ein VBS Script.
Schön wär wenn man auch noch den Rechtsklick unterdrücken könnte, soweit ich weiß kann man hierdurch aber nicht die Visu verlassen.


----------



## GoodOld (27 März 2013)

Hi,
eine Idee wie man die Seite automatisch z.B. alle 5 min aktuallisieren kann?


----------



## GoodOld (28 März 2013)

Hi,
habe es jetzt über Umwege gelöst.
habe mir eine Variable angelegt die Per Trigger alle 1min seinen Status 0/1 ändert.
Dieses Bit habe ich jetzt beim Webbrowser unter "Objekteigenschaften>Control Eigenschaften>MyPage" bei Dynamik Dialog verwendet. Bei True und False jeweils die gleiche Internetseite Angelegt.

Wird zwar keine sehr profesionelle lösung sein aber was anderes fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## volker (28 März 2013)

kannst du auch über html-code lösen

lege eine datei an. hier refresh.htm. diese rufst du aus wccf auf
dort kommt folgender code rein

```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="refresh" Content="5; URL=refresh.htm">
<meta name="Author" content="ich habs verbrochen">
<title>Meine Seite</title>
</head>

<frameset border="0" frameborder="0" framespacing="0" rows="*">
  <frame name="meineseite1" src="http://zeitaktuelle.de/" scrolling="yes" marginheight="1" marginwidth="1">
  <noframes>
  </noframes>
</frameset>
</html>
```
die seite ruft sich alle 5 sek (content=5) selbst neu auf
im frame wird definiert welche seite im frame dargestellt wird.
über frames könntest du auch mehrere seite darstellen

```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="refresh" Content="5; URL=refresh.htm">
<meta name="Author" content="ich habs verbrochen">
<title>Meine Seite</title>
</head>

<frameset border="0" frameborder="0" framespacing="0" rows="40%,60%">
  <frame name="meineseite1" src="http://zeitaktuelle.de/" scrolling="yes" marginheight="1" marginwidth="1">
  <frame name="meineseite1" src="http://zeitaktuelle.de/" scrolling="yes" marginheight="1" marginwidth="1">
  <noframes>
  </noframes>
</frameset>
</html>
```


```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="refresh" Content="5; URL=refresh.htm">
<meta name="Author" content="ich habs verbrochen">
<title>Meine Seite</title>
</head>

<frameset border="0" frameborder="0" framespacing="0" cols="40%,60%">
  <frame name="meineseite1" src="http://zeitaktuelle.de/" scrolling="yes" marginheight="1" marginwidth="1">
  <frame name="meineseite1" src="http://zeitaktuelle.de/" scrolling="yes" marginheight="1" marginwidth="1">
  <noframes>
  </noframes>
</frameset>
</html>
```


----------



## GoodOld (2 April 2013)

Hi,
danke, wir hatten es auf ähnlichem weg schon versucht, jedoch hatten wir
bei .......Content="5; URL="http://zeitaktuelle.de/"......
angegeben dadurch hat er nach dem ersten refresh auf die Seite gewechselt.
Unser Problem jetzt ist das die Seite komplet neu lädt und wir dadurch für ca. 5 Sek ein Weißes/leeres Bild haben, weil er alles neu lädt.
Kann man das irgendwie umgehen?

Gruß
Eddy


----------

